# Fuel filter removal driving me nuts!! (damn hoses)



## keesio (Nov 4, 2003)

Tried changing my fuel filter on my 92 Sentra but gave up for today. Always hate this job since the fuel lines/hoses are always so damn hard to pull off. I read previous posts with tips but still always such a pain in the arse regardless. Doesn't help that it is so dense in there that it is tough to get the hands in there to get a good grip. Just frustrated. Argh!


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, man--I hear you. I've tried everything I can think of to get the fuel filter off/out of our '93 XE, short of cutting the lines, with no success. That sucker is like it's welded on there, and as you say, there isn't enough room to really get your hands around the thing in the first place. I've tried vise grips, regular pliers, crescent wrenches, etc. on both the upper and the lower hoses--you name it, the damn filter just won't budge. So if you, or anybody else, finds a solution, please post it!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, just keep tugging, and pulling, and rotating, eventually, it will come off, but it will fight you the whole way.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have sprayed some WD40 into the unclamped area and tried to wiggle the hose back and forth. I replaced my lines because they got too hard. just get new hose and redo your lines. I have a 92 and mine were rock hard.


----------



## keesio (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah I tried the WD40 but no luck. I'm debating if I should just take it in have a shop do it for me. I wonder what tools they use.

So far I'm 1 for 3 on my last three attempts. The first time I failed after 2 hours and took it in and paid $40 (not including the price of the filter). I actually saw from the window the mechanic had a rough time and said "screw it" and he replaced the hoses (with filter still atatched). Last time I actually did it on my own. But it took half a day and a lot of frustration and pain. I did the WD40 trick and twisted and pulled with hands and pliers for half an hour straight to get the top hose off. Then I let the filter hang down and I got the bottom hose off from underneath the car (you can get a much better grip)with another half hour (at least) of tugging, pulling, twisting and swearing.

This time I can't even get the top off. Maybe time for another hose replacement....

I HATE CHANGING MY FILTER!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

It is a pain in the butt to change these fuel filters! The top hose came off fairly easy. I used some angled neednose pliers to hold the lower hose and just rotated the fuel filter back and forth(a seizure like twisting violent shaking motion) while pulling upward on the filter, and downward with the pliers it came off. Getting the fuel filter off was a lot easier for me then installing the new filter. Pain in the butt to slip that lower hose on the fuel filter nipple.

My method for removal works pretty good. Installation I still suck at. Need smaller hands and a kung foo grip.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know if it would work on our Sentras, but when I had to change a short length of fuel line on my '77 280Z (something that became necessary on an annoyingly regular basis, since they split open all too often!), I learned to apply a small amount of gasoline to the inside of the rubber hose to help make it slide onto the metal fuel rail.

It was still a bear to do, because it was another very confined space to have to work in (what is it with Nissan and engine compartments?!)--meaning it was another knuckle-scraping experience, painfully close to what we're all describing with the Sentra fuel filter.

At least the fuel rail was horizontal, so the gasoline gimmick stayed wet for awhile. I don't know if the same would be true working vertically on the Sentra's fuel filter. But it might be worth a try...

that is, assuming you can get the damn thing off in the first place! Keesio, I'm at the same place you are: resigned to having to take the car in to have it replaced at the shop. I'm reasonably strong, and not put off by working up a sweat to accomplish something--but I cannot get my filter to budge, no matter what.

Pisses me off!


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

I had similar problems changing mine, I went inside my house, ate a big bowl of Wheaties... problem solved.


----------



## canuuu (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay, (1) grip the fuel filter nipple with a needle nose vise grip, grip hose with needle nose and twist until the seal is broken. Then use the vise grip as a back up and wedge the end of the hose with the needle nose. Steadily wedging up the hose and off, changing the position of the vise grip to keep a back up for the needle nose. Going back on, spit on filter nipple and inside hose...has longer working time than gas. Use a heat gun, if the fuel line is too tough to go on or cut off the 'barb' on the new filter (be sure you clean out any frags. if you cut it)
(2) cut the hose off close to the end of the old filter, cut off the piece of hose remaining on the old filter, cut off the nipple on the old filter, install short piece of new hose on new filter and clamp. Insert nipple cut off old filter (as a splice). goes like this....new filter/new hose/clamp/old nipple cut piece, clamp, spit/ lol / insert into old hose/ clamp Be sure you put on all three clamps before making last connection.. Et Voila!
(3) replace w/ new fuel line if line is too brittle.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Flathead screwdriver is your friend.


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty White said:


> Flathead screwdriver is your friend.


hose picks are good too, makes it really easy


----------



## keesio (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm ashamed to say that I totally wimped out and took it to a shop and paid some dude $50 to change my filter. I realized my time and healthy state of mind is worth more than $50.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

hum.. this thread is making me both dread and feel good about changing mine. I really needa do it. its like a few hundred overdue. humm...


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

TheMadCheshire said:


> hum.. this thread is making me both dread and feel good about changing mine. I really needa do it. its like a few hundred overdue. humm...


just use a pick, it breaks the hose away from the filter, its a cake job if you got a pick.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

sfsentra said:


> I don't know if it would work on our Sentras, but when I had to change a short length of fuel line on my '77 280Z (something that became necessary on an annoyingly regular basis, since they split open all too often!), I learned to apply a small amount of gasoline to the inside of the rubber hose to help make it slide onto the metal fuel rail.
> 
> It was still a bear to do, because it was another very confined space to have to work in (what is it with Nissan and engine compartments?!)--meaning it was another knuckle-scraping experience, painfully close to what we're all describing with the Sentra fuel filter.
> 
> ...




help help me (my fuel meter) not workin it say its on E But i have my gas inside my gas tank?


----------



## PDX_SER (Jul 19, 2005)

91 Sentra said:


> help help me (my fuel meter) not workin it say its on E But i have my gas inside my gas tank?


Fisrt off check your fuses, then let us know what you did to make it not work, or did it just quit working one day.


----------



## 92 Sinatra (Jul 9, 2002)

*Replace the fuel line, too*

I had the same problem. The rubber of my fuel line was bonded to the metal tubes above & below the filter. So I just got a length of fuel line (I believe it was 3/8" inner diameter; I've got it posted somewhere in here, I think, but you could use your new filter as a guide at the parts store; the fit feels pretty snug even before you clamp it), cut the old fuel line off the nipples, cut the new line to fit and replaced that, too. 

The segment of fuel line was less than the price of the new filter. And way less than a shop's charge to do the work. But fuel line is not just any old rubber hose; it's a specialized product made to specific ASE standards, and in the case of fuel-injected vehicles like ours, it has to withstand some pressure. 

Remember: *GASOLINE IS DANGEROUS!* Make really good & sure that you pull the fuse and run the engine dry to relieve the pressure to your injectors, and anything you do that might make a spark (like, say, you're using a screwdriver or a knife & you put some real muscle on it and it slips & bangs against another metal piece) could be: 
a) the last thing you ever do or 
b) the last thing you do with all your hair & fingers & stuff or 
c) the last repair you try & do on your car. 

Not at all a bad idea to have a small ABC fire extinguisher handy right there (like, sitting on top of the intake manifold) just in case. 

Some people might say I'm being too cautious. Then again, some people have been casual using gasoline as a cleaning solvent or whatever (rather than a potentially explosive fuel, which it is) for many years, and it has finally bitten them. It can be a life-changing event. 






TheMadCheshire said:


> hum.. this thread is making me both dread and feel good about changing mine. I really needa do it. its like a few hundred overdue. humm...


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

no, prolly a good idea to have something like a fire extinguisher ready. Anywhos, got mine done today! toook all of like 15-30 minutes. I took the filter out of the holder and took off the clamp. Then twisted the hose back and forth while holding the filter steady. it came off fairly easily. Then i did the same with the bottom. There was a lotta gas still in the system even though i pulled the fuse, and started the car like 6 times! I was surprized, oh well. Its done and car runs awsome.


----------

